# car - fuel - gallons - litre



## caretaker (19 May 2008)

We always say my car dose 30 to the gallon but we don't bye in gallons we bye in litre's.
Why is this?


----------



## andycktm (19 May 2008)

My car does 60 mpg  
Metric!, but for me the smaller the unit the smaller the price......seems.


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 May 2008)

caretaker":29yza256 said:


> Why is this?



Probably because £1-10 a litre sounds affordable whereas £5 a gallon doesn't :shock: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul (who still measures in feet and inches 8) )


----------



## caretaker (19 May 2008)

So if my car did 30 mpg what will it do to the letre.
I am no good at maths.
What sort of engine has a car that dose 60mpg ?


----------



## wizer (19 May 2008)

caretaker":1bbw4pte said:


> What sort of engine has a car that dose 60mpg ?


----------



## gardenshed (19 May 2008)

caretaker":3imiobsg said:


> So if my car did 30 mpg what will it do to the letre.
> I am no good at maths.
> What sort of engine has a car that dose 60mpg ?



When I worked in the oil industry, a UK gallon = 4.45622 lts. 
The last 2 fractions I believe have changed slightly, but 4.45lts is accurate enough to worked out the mpg


----------



## garywayne (20 May 2008)

*caretaker*

I think I have this right. (I hope I have this right). :lol: 
There are 4.546 Liters to the Gallon. (according to my converter thingy).

30mpg = 30 miles divided by 4.546 Liters, Which equal 6.6mpl.

I hope this is what you where after.


----------



## frugal (20 May 2008)

garywayne":3jiycxic said:


> *caretaker*
> 
> I think I have this right. (I hope I have this right). :lol:
> There are 4.546 Liters to the Gallon. (according to my converter thingy).
> ...



Although all car brochures will advertise the fuel comsumption in litres per 100 km. rather than mile per gallon. So the measure is now volume per distance rather than distance per volume.

Fortunately Google calculator will convert it for you. Just stick "30mpg in l/100km" into the google search and it will do the converstion for you.


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2008)

Check out an issue of WHAT CAR magazine.... they quote figures in MPG, because most of us still 'understand' miles per gallon clearer than we do litres per mile.

60MPG is not a particularly astounding figure for many of today's 'refined' diesels.... the Mini Diesel is quoted at 72.4 Mpg,

others for example on the 'combined' cycle ( or average Urban / rural, as we used to call it ) ......


BMW 320d SE - 53.3 MPG

AUDI A3 Sportback 1.9TDi - 62.8 MPG

FORD FIESTA 1.6 TDCi Ghia - 64.2 MPG

FORD MONDEO 2.0 TDCi 140 Edge Estate - 47.9 MPG
( interesting, as this is my car - and at now 8500 miles, the car's own computer is telling me average consumption is 40.4 MPG.... but then I do have a tendency to 'enjoy the performance of the vehicle' a little, on relatively uncongested roads up in N.E.Scotland )

JAGUAR X-Type Saloon 2.0D SE - 49.1 MPG

PEUGEOT 207 HDi 90 1.6 - 62.7 MPG



We all are probably aware that diesel fuel is a bit more expensive than Petrol... but diesel engines are up to 15% More efficient than a petrol engine * and produce correspondingly lower levels of C02 emissions as a result, so one would have thought that in these 'eco-clown' times, the government would be encouraging people to go for diesel powered cars in preference to Petrol.... and consequently lessen the amout of taxation levied on this particualr fuel....... but that would of course, show way too much common sense and raise much less revenue for HM Gov's coffers.

Taxation to the individual driving a company car, should it be a diesel, attracts an additional +3% loading ( or liability ), which seems crazy, for the same reasons. The government is coming under increased pressure to abandon this... but of course, they are much more inclined to maintain the level of revenue raised from business motorists than they are in encouraging 'greener' motoring, which they pay 'lip service' to, but not a lot more.

In summary though... your 60MPG figure is reasonably easily achieved with today's efficient diesel engines.

* From the SMMT & The BVRLA research.



:wink: 8)


----------



## bugbear (20 May 2008)

Jenx":hrw2wwgs said:


> Check out an issue of WHAT CAR magazine.... they quote figures in MPG, because most of us still 'understand' miles per gallon clearer than we do litres per mile.



This is of course self-perpetuating.

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (20 May 2008)

Jenx wrote:


> your 60MPG figure is reasonably easily achieved with today's efficient diesel engines.



...wish my Landy did 60mpg  ...filling it up on the forecourt is a truly eyewatering experience now - Rob


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2008)

Last motor for me was an ISUZU 3.0 Rodeo Max Truck... did about 18 to the gallon. :shock: 

rubbish thing, hopeless in every respect. never again.  

If I had to buy a car this afternoon... Skoda Octavia 2.0 Diesel Estate.
absolutely no doubt about it.
:wink: 


well maybe a Lambo' Murcelago if I was really honest ! ha ha ha   




bugbear":zoyzgzo5 said:


> Jenx":zoyzgzo5 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out an issue of WHAT CAR magazine.... they quote figures in MPG, because most of us still 'understand' miles per gallon clearer than we do litres per mile.
> ...


Why ? -- 
its more to do with most people being familiar with what a two gallon bucket looks like, or a gallon of ice cream, or how long it takes to fill our 12 or 13 gallon tank while standing at the pump, or a motorbike's 4 gallon tank, its familiarity, isn't it ? 
I cant see how its WHAT CAR's fault for the perpetuation of something which we as a nation, as a general rule, understand. :?: 
I dont get your point. :?
We all understand MPG much better than we do MPL.

I guess its similar to Temperture... when its warm, we all quote the figure in Farenheit... " Oh its 80 degrees out there today".. and yet, when its cold.. we all seem to go for Centigrade ... " 4 Below today, Mildred.. better look out your best winter bloomers"

We're a bizarre nation sometimes !  






woodbloke":zoyzgzo5 said:


> Jenx wrote:
> 
> 
> > your 60MPG figure is reasonably easily achieved with today's efficient diesel engines.
> ...


Its a Landrover. Its gearing alone will make it a guzzler.
It develops huge torque... that makes it guzzle fuel..
 
As I say, my 4x4 Truck was the same... huge appetite for diesel...
however, the fact remains from the figures shown above for_* CARS* _ with modern, performance / commonrail diesel engines, a figure of 60MPG is emininently achievable, if not indeed commonplace.

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Raggy (20 May 2008)

I wish I was getting some of those figures, I own 2 cars and I am extremely lucky if I get Over 20mpg from either of them


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2008)

diesels ?

if your getting 20mpg from a modern diesel car... i'd imagine the cloud of smoke following you must be incredible !


you cannot possibly be talking about two modern diesel cars ????????


----------



## Sawdust (20 May 2008)

Raggy":3nha4gy5 said:


> I wish I was getting some of those figures, I own 2 cars and I am extremely lucky if I get Over 20mpg from either of them



Try changing to second gear :wink:


----------



## Escudo (20 May 2008)

My car does 23'ish miles to the gallon on the average and now costs approx £80 to fill up.

Saw petrol today outside Kings Lynn, Norfolk £1.28 litre diesel and £1.18 petrol. That is high. :shock: Oil prices up today as well. It is only going to get worse.  

T


----------



## Jenx (21 May 2008)

*Petrol *car ? :?:


----------



## Raggy (21 May 2008)

Jenx":3f7tjsfi said:


> diesels ?
> 
> if your getting 20mpg from a modern diesel car... i'd imagine the cloud of smoke following you must be incredible !
> 
> ...



Definitely not oil burners, both are 6 cylinder beasts so I can't expect better


----------



## RogerS (21 May 2008)

Recently tried driving the 18 miles between home and 'work' without using the brakes. Does wonders for ones' anticipation but p**ses the hell out of the people behind you who are still locked into the 'accelerate fast, brake hard' mentality. 

Still not sure if it's doing much to improve fuel consumption though :wink:


----------



## Jenx (21 May 2008)

It'll certainly be helping to maximise the economy of the vehicle....

the brake/throttle style of driving is highly inefficient.


What you describe there, about making a concious decision not to brake on a specific journey, is something that myself and others do deliberately on motorcycles as a 'practice exercise', but for different reasons -- nothing to do with trying to achieve maximum economy, but to practice 'smoothness' in riding.... to practice true 'roadcraft' in anticipating whats ahead, the road conditions, one's own abilities, etc etc, to constantly adjust and 'fettle' ones speed and riding to take account of the conditions and to try and ride in accordance with them , in the smoothest possible manner.
Its good fun ! 8)


----------



## Shultzy (21 May 2008)

Jenx, it also comes in handy if your clutch cable brakes


----------



## Digit (21 May 2008)

I was out on a job with my son some time ago when the clutch cable on his van departed for that scrapyard in the sky. 
As he was getting ready to walk I explained the procedure for driving sans clutch, he gave me the look normally reserved for dealing with the mentally deficient, or politicions, (couldn't resist that one!) and completed the eleven mile return trip with a massive grin on his face. 

Roy.


----------



## Shultzy (21 May 2008)

Yes Roy how many of our younger generation would know how to drive a car or ride a bike without using the clutch?


----------



## Digit (21 May 2008)

Very very few. One of the few advantages of car ownership years ago was that most of us soon found these things out the hard way didn't we? :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## DaveL (21 May 2008)

Shultzy":2a366wcz said:


> Jenx, it also comes in handy if your clutch cable brakes


In my old Humber Sceptre the hydraulic clutch pipe broke while I was in Norwich. :x 
I drove back to South Benfleet, only stopped twice on that trip, the overdrive was helpful.


----------



## Digit (21 May 2008)

I started a life long love of motor bikes in 1959. Being an apprentice I could only afford the sort of design failures that no modern collector in his right mind would even look at! 
Not for me the supreme delights of a 'Goldie' or a 'Tiger Ton Ten', these machines could could only be dreamt of. But my engineering and bodging skills improved in leap and bounds! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Anonymous (21 May 2008)

_____


----------



## RogerS (22 May 2008)

You could always stick Mazola cooking oil into your diesel engine.....


----------



## RogerM (23 May 2008)

Jenx":ldjpcldr said:


> If I had to buy a car this afternoon... Skoda Octavia 2.0 Diesel Estate.
> absolutely no doubt about it.
> :wink:



Snap! And that is exactly what I did yesterday. Actually it was a S/H Octavia II 2.0 Tdi Elegance Hatchback with leather seats. 22,000 miles on an '05 plate for a little over £9k. Same engine and 6 speed box as my company VW Golf 2.0 Tdi which happily returns 53 mpg all day with the cruise control set to 75 mph, and still does 0 - 60 mph in 9.3 secs. Hopefully Octavia will do the same. Would have happily settled for the 1.9 which with a bit of care gives 60 mpg, but we need to tow a caravan and the extra grunt of the 2.0 ( 105 bhp vs 140 bhp) will be useful.


----------



## Jenx (23 May 2008)

Be very interested to hear how you 'get on' with it Roger ... an imminent change of job and subsequent loss of Mondeo will have me looking for 'new wheels' just shortly..

Having done endless hours of reading and research... the Octavia looks like an obvious choice.

I'm liking the look of the Lauren & Klement derivative of the estate.... thats whole lot of car for the money, and as you say, its effectively a VW, which is effectively an Audi, ......
and that kind of pedigree will do for me ! :wink: 

kepp us posted on what you think !


----------



## mailee (23 May 2008)

Well I am looking ot change my 20MPG gas guzzler for something that runs on Gold dust as it is going to be much cheaper than fuel prices in the near future. Failing that I think it will have to be a horse and cart but I can envisage someone writing grafitti all over it. :lol:


----------



## Jenx (25 May 2008)




----------



## frugal (27 May 2008)

mailee":v53k7urq said:


> Well I am looking ot change my 20MPG gas guzzler for something that runs on Gold dust as it is going to be much cheaper than fuel prices in the near future. Failing that I think it will have to be a horse and cart but I can envisage someone writing grafitti all over it. :lol:



The price of gold has doubled in the past year. My wife keeps kicking herself for not investing in it when she was advised to.

Then again, Shoggoth our 14 year old Shogun just did 14mpg towing the 2,500kg trailer from Gloustershire to the south coast and back this weekend. We get to take it to Colchester in a couple of weeks. I reckon it will cost about 200 quid in petrol...


----------



## George_N (28 May 2008)

frugal":20cwk6yr said:


> Then again, Shoggoth our 14 year old Shogun just did 14mpg towing the 2,500kg trailer from Gloustershire to the south coast and back this weekend. We get to take it to Colchester in a couple of weeks. I reckon it will cost about 200 quid in petrol...



Doesn't exactly sound like you're living up to your name there Frugal :wink:


----------



## Digit (28 May 2008)

Of course he's Frugal, he has to be to run those things these days! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## frugal (29 May 2008)

George_N":2kr99bml said:


> frugal":2kr99bml said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, Shoggoth our 14 year old Shogun just did 14mpg towing the 2,500kg trailer from Gloustershire to the south coast and back this weekend. We get to take it to Colchester in a couple of weeks. I reckon it will cost about 200 quid in petrol...
> ...



At the moment my wife has started to drop me off at work on the way past and then pick me up again on the way back. It means that she starts work half an hour later than normal, but we do not need to take the shogun out, which saves £10 a day! If we can car share all year, we wil save on the order of £2,500!!!

Given that the current guess talking to some friends who work for BP is that petrol is going to go up to £1.50 a litre in the next two months econmising on car travel is going to get more and more important.


----------



## Mcluma (29 May 2008)

frugal":23ybx2g3 said:


> It means that she starts work half an hour later than normal, but we do not need to take the shogun out, which saves £10 a day!



you lazy git :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (31 May 2008)

I have just returned with my tribe from a week away in Cardigan, the weather wasn't up to much but we had a good time, I also got to meet digit and his family, a nice man and knowledgeable, his wife is so friendly,
anyway, from sat to sat, door to door, I covered 911 miles, fuel cost me £160.00 in a Volvo 940 SE estate, 2.3, can someone clever out there tell me my MPG please?
regards,
Rich.


----------



## Slim (31 May 2008)

Rich":3m9412ut said:


> I have just returned with my tribe from a week away in Cardigan, the weather wasn't up to much but we had a good time, I also got to meet digit and his family, a nice man and knowledgeable, his wife is so friendly,
> anyway, from sat to sat, door to door, I covered 911 miles, fuel cost me £160.00 in a Volvo 940 SE estate, 2.3, can someone clever out there tell me my MPG please?
> regards,
> Rich.



29.99 mpg based on 115.9p per litre of unleaded.


----------



## Digit (31 May 2008)

Roy.


----------



## Rich (31 May 2008)

Thanks Slim, wish I had the wit to work that out, I was rather hoping it would have been more, I suppose it must have been all the short journeys, and up hills and down valleys.
regards,
Rich.


----------

